# Bootcamp problème windows10



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook pro mi 2015 et je souhaite installer windows 10. Là je fais toute la procédure avec bootcamp sauf que lorsque j'arrive sur l'interface de windows il ne me propose aucun disque d'installation . Que faire ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

Il faut que tu possèdes Windows 10...  Bootcamp n'est qu'une application qui permet de préparer le mac à un dual-boot... Donc si tu n'as pas une clef usb ou un DVD sur lequel il y a windows 10... c'est normal que bootcamp ne trouve rien.

Idem pour installer Linux...  il faut avoir au préalable acquis légalement une ligence logiciel de Windows 10 ou d'une distribution  Linux.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Si je l'ai crée ma clé usb avec bootcamp mais dans la procédure d'installation de windows 10 l'ordi ne trouve aucun disque


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

La clef usb de windows ne se cree pas avec bootcamp...  ta clef est-elle bien bootable, comment l'as tu créé ?  Il ne suffit pas de copier un fichier iso sur une cle USB.

Ta versionde bootcamp est-ell à jour ?


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Alors ma version bootcamp est tout à fait à jour. De plus, la clé usb est bien bootable puisque j'arrive à l'interface windows 10 d'installation et je n'ai pas simplement mis l'iso à l'intérieur.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

Ah OK... donc tu boot bien sur windows 10 mais c'est après que windows 10 ne trouve pas la partition crée avec botcamp...


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

C'est exactement ca


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

as-tu regardé là  https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 

Sinon ce que tu peux faire c'est faire une installe à la mano...  Tu redémarres le mac avec la clef usB dessus en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée et ensuite tu boot sur la clef et tente l'install de Windows.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Ouii j'ai regardé ce lien. J'ai déjà redémarré le mac sur la clé usb et toujours pas de disque


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

Tu as bien tes deux partions de crée ? tu as vérifié avec l'utiliatire de disque ou le terminal


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Oui j'ai bien les deux partitions qui sont crée


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

Dans un terminal peux tu lancer cette commande
`diskutil list` et tu publies le résultat ici


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)




----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Dans un terminal peux tu lancer cette commande
> `diskutil list` et tu publies le résultat ici


Des idées du coup pour résoudre le problème ???


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Si je l'ai crée ma clé usb avec bootcamp mais dans la procédure d'installation de windows 10 l'ordi ne trouve aucun disque



Bonjour,
Tu pourrais mettre ici une photo de cet écran d'installation ou il ne trouve pas de disque pour installer Windows 10 ?


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un macbook pro mi 2015 et je souhaite installer windows 10. Là je fais toute la procédure avec bootcamp sauf que lorsque j'arrive sur l'interface de windows il ne me propose aucun disque d'installation . Que faire ?


Le B.A.BA est de commencer par lire le protocole officiel d'installation de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468

A la base, bien lire les informations de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Ton modèle de MBP 2015 permet d'utiliser un fichier .iso de Windows 10. De plus tu ne dois pas avoir d'indication mentionnant l'utilisation d'une clé USB. Si tel est bien le cas, comme tu as fait une partition de 178 Go pour Windows, télécharge un fichier .iso officiel... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et attention uniquement que la version en 64 bits et relance Assistant Boot Camp. En espérant que tu n'es pas fait de dégâts.

Je résume, si tout va bien, dans la fenêtre d'installation de Windows a un moment donné il faudra formater la partition réservée par Assistant Boot Camp ayant pour nom en majuscules BOOTCAMP que tu sélectionnes, dans la fenêtre un clic sur Formater, tu acceptes et un clic sur suivant et l'installation continuera.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)




----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2020)

Il faudrait nous en dire plus sur cette clef USB contenant window 10... sinon charger un pilote ça donne quoi ?


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> ...



C'est original   
Ton Iso de Windows 10 provient d'où ?


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

L'iso provient du site officiel de microsoft


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

J'ai effectivement fait tous comme ce que vous avez dit et je n'ai toujours rien d'afficher


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

Ta copie écran en réponse #17  montre que tu bidouillé quelque chose. Entendons- nous bien, tu as bien suivi le protocole de chez Apple, tu as bien téléchargé un fichier sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft ? Par défaut, avec ton MBP 2015 la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp ne doit pas te proposer de télécharger des pilotes/drivers. Est-ce bien le cas ?

De plus comment as-tu créé la partition Windows, depuis Assistant Boot Camp ou depuis Utilitaire de disque ? Il serait souhaitable de répondre à toutes les question et de détailler ce que tu as fait.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Oui l'écran de bootcamp m'affichais bien d'insatller tous les drivers, l'installation de windows 10 sur la clé et la partition du disque pour windows. J'ai bien tout vérifié et refais dans les règles et tjr rien.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Oui l'écran de bootcamp m'affichais bien d'insatller tous les drivers, l'installation de windows 10 sur la clé et la partition du disque pour windows. J'ai bien tout vérifié et refais dans les règles et tjr rien.


Relance Assistant Boot Camp et tu fais un clic sur Restaurer ce qui effacera la partition temporaire. Puis tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et avant d'aller plus loin, fais une copie écran, car je doute que tu possèdes un MBP 2015. D'ailleurs tu fais un clic sur /A propos de ce Mac et une copie écran de la fenêtre contextuelle. On y verra plus clair.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)




----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

Eh bien voilà, tout s'explique, tu as un MBP de 2014 qui ne te permet pas d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso. Il te faut impérativement une clé USB de 8 Go, 16 Go pour être tranquille, et qu'Assistant Boot Camp créé ta future clé USB de démarrage en utilisant le fichier .iso et qui contiendra aussi les pilotes/drivers. Tu es bon pour tout recommencer.

Si tu as à dispostion un disque dur USB en 3.0, une bonne alternative est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...ça t'évitera de monopoliser l'espace de ton disque dur interne et ça fonctionnera tout aussi bien.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Oui effectivment j'ia oublié de spécifier que j'ai utilisé une clé usb de 32go où windows a été installé avec bootcamp


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Oui effectivment j'ia oublié de spécifier que j'ai utilisé une clé usb de 32go où windows a été installé avec bootcamp


Relis ma dernière réponse, car j'ai fait une édition. Sinon, il n'est pas normal que dans la fenêtre d'installation de Windows de ne pas voir toutes les partitions. Tu as donc cafouillé quelque part et dans une autre réponse, je te demande comment tu as obtenu ta partition de 178 Go de Windows, mais tu ne réponds pas à toutes les questions !


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Oui effectivment j'ia oublié de spécifier que j'ai utilisé une clé usb de 32go où windows a été installé avec bootcamp



Je pense que ce serait intéressant de faire un rapport etrecheck https://etrecheck.com et de le poster ici (dans un Bloc de code) pour voir si il y a une particularité de ta machine qui aurait échappée à tout le monde


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

```
Version d’EtreCheck : 5.4.8 (5091)
Date du rapport : 2020-02-23 18:31:26
Télécharger EtreCheck de https://etrecheck.com
Temps déroulé : 3:11
Performance : Excellente
Environnement contrôlé : Engagé
Accès complet au disque : Désengagé

Problème : Autre problème

Problèmes graves :
    Les choses qui figurent ici ont besoin de correction immédiate.

    Plus d’un seul logiciel de sécurité - Cet ordinateur a plus d’un seul logiciel de sécurité installé.

Problèmes légers :
    Les problèmes qui figurent ici n’ont pas besoin de correction immédiate, mais il est possible qu’ils deviennent plus graves dans le futur ou qu’ils soient des occasions d’amélioration.

    Fichiers sans signature - Il y a des logiciels installés qui manquent de signature. Ils ont l’air légitimes, mais ils ont besoin de vérification.
    Modifications du système - Il y a un grand nombre de modifications du système qui courent dans l’arrière-plan.
    Logiciels 32-bits - Cet ordinateur a des logiciels 32-bits qui ne fonctionneront pas sur macOS 10.15 « Catalina ».
    Accès limité au disque - Il est possible qu’il y ait plus d’information avec l’Accès complet au disque.

Informations matérielles :
    MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 pouces, mi-2014)
    MacBook Pro Modèle : MacBookPro11,1
    1 2,6 GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i5 (i5-4278U) unité centrale : 2-core
    8 Go RAM - Impossible de l’augmenter
        BANK 0/DIMM0 - 4 Go DDR3 1600
        BANK 1/DIMM0 - 4 Go DDR3 1600
    Batterie : Santé = Normal - Nombre de cycles = 187

Informations vidéo :
    Intel Iris - VRAM: 1536 Mo
        Color LCD (encastré) 2560 x 1600

Informations des disques :
    disk0 - CT500P1SSD8 500.11 Go (SSD - TRIM : Oui)
    Interne PCI-Express 5.0 GT/s x4 NVM Express
        disk0s1 - EFI (MS-DOS FAT32) [EFI] 210 Mo
        disk0s2 [Conteneur APFS] 499.90 Go
            disk1 [Disque APFS virtuel] 499.90 Go (Partagé avec 5 volumes)
                disk1s1 - M********************s (APFS) [Disque APFS virtuel] (Partagé - 124.61 Go utilisés)
                disk1s2 - Preboot (APFS) [Preboot APFS] (Partagé)
                disk1s3 - Recovery (APFS) [Restauration] (Partagé)
                disk1s4 - VM (APFS) [VM APFS] (Partagé - 1.07 Go utilisés)
                disk1s5 - Macintosh HD (APFS) (Partagé - 10.99 Go utilisés)

Volumes montés :
    disk1s1 - M********************s [Disque APFS virtuel]
        499.90 Go (Partagé - 124.61 Go utilisés, 362.48 Go disponsible, 362.46 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /System/Volumes/Data
        Chiffré

    disk1s4 - VM [VM APFS]
        499.90 Go (Partagé - 1.07 Go utilisés, 362.46 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /private/var/vm

    disk1s5 - Macintosh HD
        499.90 Go (Partagé - 10.99 Go utilisés, 362.48 Go disponsible, 362.46 Go libre)
        APFS
        Point de montage : /
        Chiffré
        Lecture seule : Oui

Réseau :
    Interface en5 : 802.11ac WLAN
    Interface en0 : Wi-Fi
        802.11 a/b/g/n/ac
    Interface en3 : Bluetooth PAN
    Interface bridge0 : Thunderbolt Bridge
    Interface en6 : iPad
    Interface en4 : iPhone
    Interface en7 : Thunderbolt Ethernet

Logiciels du système :
    macOS Catalina 10.15.3 (19D76)
    Temps écoulé depuis le démarrage : Moins d’une heure

Notifications :
    Les notifications ne sont pas disponibles sans l’Accès complet au disque.

Sécurité :
    Gatekeeper : Engagé
    Protection de l’intégrité du système : Activée

    Logiciel antivirus : CleanMyMac, Avast, Trusteer, et Apple

Fichiers sans signature :
    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.avast.uninstall.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/Application Support/Avast/autouninstall/autouninstall.sh
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.google.keystone.xpcservice.plist
        Exécutable : ~/Library/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Resources/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent -runMode xpchost
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchAgents/com.paragon-software.facebook.agent.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/Application Support/Paragon Software/Paragon Software Facebook Agent.app/Contents/MacOS/Paragon Software Facebook Agent
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.google.keystone.agent.plist
        Exécutable : ~/Library/Google/GoogleSoftwareUpdate/GoogleSoftwareUpdate.bundle/Contents/Resources/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent -runMode ifneeded
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.avast.init.plist
        Exécutable : /Applications/Avast.app/Contents/Backend/hub/init.sh
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.avast.hub.schedule.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/Application Support/AvastHUB/com.avast.hub.app/Contents/scripts/schedule.sh --ttl 14400
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchAgents/com.avast.userinit.plist
        Exécutable : /Applications/Avast.app/Contents/Backend/hub/userinit.sh
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/Application Support/AvastHUB/com.avast.hub.app/Contents/scripts/com.avast.hub.schedule.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/Application Support/AvastHUB/com.avast.hub.app/Contents/scripts/schedule.sh --ttl 14400
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchAgents/com.brother.LOGINserver.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/Printers/Brother/Utilities/Server/LOGINserver.app/Contents/MacOS/LOGINserver
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.paragon-software.NTFS.fsnotify.daemon.plist
        Exécutable : /Library/PreferencePanes/ParagonNTFS.prefPane/Contents/Resources/com.paragon-software.NTFS.fsnotify.daemon
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

    Launchd : /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.avast.update.plist
        Exécutable : /Applications/Avast.app/Contents/Backend/scripts/update/update.sh
        Détails : Apparier exacte à un logiciel connu pour être légitime - probablement légitime

32-bit Applications :
    24 logiciels de 32-bits

Extensions du noyau :
    /Library/Extensions
        BrKernel.kext (Brother Industries, LTD., 2.5 - SDK 10.10)
        ufsd_NTFS.kext (Paragon Software GmbH, 14.2.288 - SDK 10.5)

    /System/Volumes/Data/Previous Content/Applications/Avast.app
        AvastFileShield.kext (AVAST Software a.s., 4.0.0 - SDK 10.12)
        AvastPacketForwarder.kext (AVAST Software a.s., 2.1 - SDK 10.12)

Agents launchd du système :
    [Pas engagé] 16 opérations Apple
    [Engagé] 175 opérations Apple
    [En marche] 120 opérations Apple

Daemons launchd du système :
    [Pas engagé] 35 opérations Apple
    [Engagé] 184 opérations Apple
    [En marche] 116 opérations Apple
    [Autre] Une opération Apple

Agents launchd :
    [Pas engagé] com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (? ffb65062 - installé 2016-03-20)
    [Autre] com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92651fb65e1bf9c8e43c37a23d420d.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-10)
    [Autre] com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (? faec172d - installé 2016-03-19)
    [En marche] com.adobe.GC.AGM.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-10-25)
    [Pas engagé] com.adobe.GC.Invoker-1.0.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-10-25)
    [Pas engagé] com.avast.hub.plist (AVAST Software a.s. - installé 2019-12-14)
    [Engagé] com.avast.userinit.plist (? 4b9d47d7 - installé 2020-02-18)
    [Autre] com.brother.LOGINserver.plist (? a1772de2 - installé 2014-11-21)
    [Engagé] com.epson.esua.launcher.plist (Seiko Epson Corporation - installé 2019-07-24)
    [En marche] com.epson.eventmanager.agent.plist (Seiko Epson Corporation - installé 2019-10-03)
    [En marche] com.epson.scannermonitor.plist (Seiko Epson Corporation - installé 2019-08-18)
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.update.agent.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2020-02-20)
    [En marche] com.paragon-software.NTFS.fsnotify.agent.plist (LSJ6YVK468 - installé 2016-08-29)
    [Engagé] com.paragon-software.facebook.agent.plist (? 95fb0bd4 - installé 2016-08-29)
    [Engagé] com.parallels.mobile.prl_deskctl_agent.launchagent.plist (Parallels International GmbH - installé 2019-12-17)
    [En marche] com.trusteer.rapport.rapportd.plist (Trusteer LTD - installé 2019-10-27)
```


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

```
Daemons launchd :
    [Engagé] com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-07)
    [Engagé] com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-07)
    [Pas engagé] com.adobe.adobeupdatedaemon.plist (? f00845ea - installé 2016-03-19)
    [En marche] com.adobe.agsservice.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2019-10-25)
    [Engagé] com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-01-28)
    [Pas engagé] com.avast.hub.schedule.plist (? a59f71fd - installé 2019-12-14)
    [Pas engagé] com.avast.hub.xpc.plist (AVAST Software a.s. - installé 2019-12-14)
    [Engagé] com.avast.init.plist (? fe750b9b - installé 2020-02-18)
    [Engagé] com.avast.uninstall.plist (? 1d68eef4 - installé 2020-02-18)
    [Engagé] com.avast.update.plist (? f4a2548f - installé 2020-02-18)
    [Engagé] com.macpaw.CleanMyMac3.Agent.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2018-10-21)
    [Engagé] com.macpaw.CleanMyMac4.Agent.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2019-12-06)
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.autoupdate.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2020-02-20)
    [Engagé] com.microsoft.office.licensingV2.helper.plist (Microsoft Corporation - installé 2015-12-06)
    [En marche] com.paragon-software.NTFS.fsnotify.daemon.plist (? 66744841 - installé 2016-08-29)
    [Engagé] com.paragon.NTFS.launch.plist (Apple - installé 2020-01-23)
    [En marche] com.parallels.mobile.dispatcher.launchdaemon.plist (Parallels International GmbH - installé 2019-12-17)
    [Engagé] com.parallels.mobile.kextloader.launchdaemon.plist (Apple - installé 2020-01-23)
    [En marche] com.trusteer.rooks.rooksd.plist (Trusteer LTD - installé 2019-10-27)

Agents launchd de l’utilisateur :
    [Engagé] com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (? 0 - installé 2016-03-20)
    [Engagé] com.dropbox.DropboxMacUpdate.agent.plist (Dropbox, Inc. - installé 2019-09-04)
    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.agent.plist (? 0 - installé 2020-02-10)
    [Engagé] com.google.keystone.xpcservice.plist (? 0 - installé 2020-02-10)
    [Engagé] com.macpaw.CleanMyMac4.Updater.plist (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2019-12-21)
    [En marche] com.parallels.mobile.startgui.launchagent.plist (Parallels International GmbH - installé 2020-02-23)

Éléments Ouverture :
    [En marche] CleanMyMac X Menu (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-02-20)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app

    [Pas engagée] Autoupdate (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-02-20)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app/Contents/Frameworks/DevMateKit.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Autoupdate.app

    [Pas engagée] Problem Reporter (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-02-20)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app/Contents/Frameworks/DevMateKit.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Problem Reporter.app

    [En marche] CleanMyMac X HealthMonitor (MacPaw Inc. - installé 2020-02-20)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/CleanMyMac X.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X Menu.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/CleanMyMac X HealthMonitor.app

    [Pas engagée] MemoryCleanHelper (App Store - installé 2018-11-01)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/Memory Clean.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/MemoryCleanHelper.app

    [Pas engagée] Launcher Disabler (App Store - installé 2020-02-18)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/OneDrive.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/Launcher Disabler.app

    [Pas engagée] OneDrive Launcher (App Store - installé 2020-02-18)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/OneDrive.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/OneDrive Launcher.app

    [Pas engagée] HelperApp (App Store - installé 2019-09-30)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/WeTransfer.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/HelperApp.app

    [Pas engagée] PhotoStreamAgent (App Store - installé 2016-05-22)
        Élément d’ouverture moderne
        /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/PhotoStreamAgent.app

Modules internet :
    AdobePDFViewerNPAPI: 17.012.20098 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-17)
    FlashPlayer-10.6: 32.0.0.330 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-13)
    AdobePDFViewer: 20.006.20034 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-17)
    Flash Player: 32.0.0.330 (Adobe Systems, Inc. - installé 2020-02-13)
    AdobeAAMDetect: 3.0.0.0 (? - installé 2016-03-19)

Extensions de Safari :
    "Open In" button for Internet Explorer - Parallels International GmbH (installé 2019-11-26)
    Rapport Content Blocker - Trusteer LTD (installé 2019-11-27)
    Rapport Extension - Trusteer LTD (installé 2019-11-27)

Panneaux de préférences de tiers :
    Flash Player (installé 2020-01-28)
    FUSE (installé 2017-09-21)
    Paragon NTFS for Mac (installé 2017-02-16)
    Trusteer Endpoint Protection (installé 2019-11-27)

Time Machine :
    Informations Time Machine ne sont pas disponibles sans l’Accès complet au disque.

Performance :
    Charge du système : 11.32 (1 min) 11.71 (5 min) 11.54 (15 min)
    Vitesse nominale d’E / S : 4.15 Mo/s
    Système de fichiers : 32.61 seconds
    Vitesse écrire :  902 Mo/s
    Vitesse lire :  1518 Mo/s

Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale :
    Type En tout
    Système 9 %
    Utilisateur 22 %
    Inactive 69 %

Instantané de l’utilisation de l’unité centrale par opération :
    Opération (nombre) L’unité centrale (Source - Lieu)
    Autres opérations 75.44 % (?)
    Google Chrome Helper (GPU).app 16.60 % (Google, Inc.)
    Google Chrome 15.87 % (Google, Inc.)
    EtreCheck 8.34 % (App Store)
    accountsd 2.96 % (Apple)

Instantané de l’utilisation de la mémoire par opération :
    Opération (nombre) Usage de mémoire (Source - Lieu)
    EtreCheck 518 Mo (App Store)
    Dropbox 217 Mo (Dropbox, Inc.)
    Deezer 186 Mo (BLOGMUSIK SAS)
    Google Chrome 182 Mo (Google, Inc.)
    Backup and Sync 180 Mo (Google, Inc.)

Instantané de l’utilisation du réseau par opération :
    Opération Entrée / Sortie (Source - Lieu)
    Autres opérations 296 Ko / 60 Ko (?)
    Dropbox 31 Ko / 73 Ko (Dropbox, Inc.)
    Deezer 14 Ko / 36 Ko (BLOGMUSIK SAS)
    SystemUIServer 0 o / 120 o (Apple)
    routined 0 o / 0 o (Apple)

Informations de la mémoire virtuelle :
    Mémoire vive : 8 Go

    Mémoire libre : 259 Mo
    Mémoire utilisé 5.49 Go
    Cache du fichier : 2.26 Go

    Mémoire disponible : 2.51 Go
    Fichier d’échange utilisé : 0 o

Installations de logiciels (30 derniers jours) :
    Date d’installation Nom (Version)
    2020-02-10 ARMDC Agent Installer
    2020-02-13 Adobe Flash Player
    2020-02-17 Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (20.006.20034)
    2020-02-18 OneDrive (19.222.1110)
    2020-02-20 Microsoft AutoUpdate
    2020-02-20 Microsoft Excel
    2020-02-20 Microsoft PowerPoint
    2020-02-20 Microsoft OneNote
    2020-02-20 Microsoft Word
    2020-02-22 XProtectPlistConfigData (2114)
    2020-02-22 MRTConfigData (1.55)
    2020-02-23 EtreCheck (5.4.8)

Événements du diagnostic (7-30 dernier jours) :
    Dossier /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports n’est pas accessible.
    Lancez EtreCheck avec l’Accès complet au disque pour voir plus d’information.

Fin du rapport
```


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Logiciel antivirus : CleanMyMac, *Avast*, Trusteer, et Apple


Alors tu me vires cette merde au plus vite ! C'est fou ça de vouloir utiliser une telle saloperie qui monopolise une tonne de processus, de mémoire, en ne te protégeant de rien !!


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

Un SSD Crucial P1 dans un MacBookPro11,1 : à mon avis l'incompatibilité est là, il va falloir installer Windows sans Bootcamp


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Ok d'accord et du coup quel est la procédure ?


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Ok d'accord et du coup quel est la procédure ?



Je laisse @Locke répondre, c'est son dada


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Après êtes vous sur que le problème est bien là et pas autre part car un moment j'avais réussi à trouver le disque dur lors de l'installation windows 10. Mais par la suite, le windows mettait un erreur critique


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Ok d'accord et du coup quel est la procédure ?


Je t'ai donné une alternative en réponse #26, sinon c'est ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Personnellement je n'ai pas de disque dur externe.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Après êtes vous sur que le problème est bien là et pas autre part car un moment j'avais réussi à trouver le disque dur lors de l'installation windows 10. Mais par la suite, le windows mettait un erreur critique


Je te l'ai déjà demandé, mais tu ne réponds pas à toutes les question dans les autres réponses, personne n'est devin et surtout pas ce que tu as fait depuis le début. Mais la première chose à faire est de virer Avast !


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Juste comme ça avast et les autres logiciels peuvent bloquer l'installation ?


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Juste comme ça avast et les autres logiciels peuvent bloquer l'installation ?


On s'en fiche, du moins pour moi, mais si je te dis de virer Avast ce n'est pas sans raison. Après désinstallation, tu vas t'apercevoir que ton Mac sera soulagé d'un grand poids et sera plus réactif. Mais si tu ne réponds à toutes les questions, fais ce que tu veux.


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Après êtes vous sur que le problème est bien là et pas autre part car un moment j'avais réussi à trouver le disque dur lors de l'installation windows 10. Mais par la suite, le windows mettait un erreur critique



Non, pas 100% certain, mais dans les probabilités le SSD non-standard arrive en 1ère place   
De toute façon, tu veux installer Windows 10 et Bootcamp ne trouve pas ton disque, alors le plus simple c'est d'essayer d'installer Windows 10 sans Bootcamp, après la bidouille du SSD ça ne devrait pas te faire peur


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Et qu'est-ce qui fait que cela bloque l'installation de windows 10 ?


----------



## ericse (23 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qui fait que cela bloque l'installation de windows 10 ?



Je ne sais pas... mais c'est un problème qui arrive parfois, même certains SSD OWC avaient le problème.


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Qu'est-ce qui selon vous fait que l'installateur windows 10 détecte mes disques et d'autres fois non ?


----------



## nonoleterrible (23 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
alors ce topic est la suite de l'ancien. Alors j'ai réussi à installer windows, mais pendant l'installation il y a cette erreur qui apparait. Des conseils ???






*Note de la modération :* inutile de créer un nouveau message pour le même problème !


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Alors j'ai réussi à installer windows, mais pendant l'installation il y a cette erreur qui apparait. Des conseils ???


Vu que tu as un message d'erreur, non tu n'as pas réussi. Depuis le début je cherche à savoir comment tu as procédé, quel type de fichier .iso tu as utilisé et d'autres informations, mais tu continues toujours à ne répondre à aucune question !

Juste pour information le fichier .iso à utiliser porte le nom exact de *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et il doit-être impérativement en 64 bits. Mais bon, tu peux tout recommencer, car depuis macOS il n'est pas possible de faire des réparations, vu qu'un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS comme un vrai PC.


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2020)

nonoleterrible a dit:


> Alors j'ai réussi à installer windows, mais pendant l'installation il y a cette erreur qui apparait. Des conseils ???



Re-Bonjour,
Je pense que l'on peut en déduire que ton Mac a un problème matériel, car j'ai le même modèle MacBookPro11,1 , dont j'ai aussi upgradé le SSD par un NVMe (mais un modèle Transcend compatible), et Windows 10 s'est installé sans aucune difficulté et tourne comme une horloge (si l'on peut dire pour Windows). Bref, pour moi, soit tu te lances dans une longue exploration de ton matériel, soit tu laisses tomber Windows


----------



## Psybo (29 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Re-Bonjour,
> Je pense que l'on peut en déduire que ton Mac a un problème matériel, car j'ai le même modèle MacBookPro11,1 , dont j'ai aussi upgradé le SSD par un NVMe (mais un modèle Transcend compatible), et Windows 10 s'est installé sans aucune difficulté et tourne comme une horloge (si l'on peut dire pour Windows). Bref, pour moi, soit tu te lances dans une longue exploration de ton matériel, soit tu laisses tomber Windows


Hello , 

désolé , j'arrive un peu tard sur le topic mais vu qu'hier j'ai lancé un truc comme ca ... personnellement, je dirais que c'est s'avancer un peu vite que de dire que c'est un problème matériel. On ne sait absolument pas comment windows a (enfin) été plus ou moins installé dessus. 
Perso, j'ai fais un test hier et bootcamp ne m'a même pas proposé le partitionnage du disque. par contre, j'ai bien eu droit à l'assistant de creation de la clé usb (pour win 7 je n'ai pas mis mon OS à jour et c'est un choix perso). 
Du coup si je ne me trompe pas (ouaip, first pour moi) je peux partitionner une partie du disque via le gestionnaire de disque et creer une partition ntfs. 
Si je ne me trompe pas (moi j'ai bien un mid 2015 mais en 17") je peux monter l'iso x64 en bootable sur clé et booter sur la clé au démarrage, et le soft bootcamp est à lancer sur win une fois installé ? (oui, je sais il y a plus que 5 lignes à lire, c'est chaud de nos jours, j'aurais du faire un tik tok) 

rgrds, 

thibaud


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2021)

Psybo a dit:


> désolé , j'arrive un peu tard sur le topic mais vu qu'hier j'ai lancé un truc comme ca ... personnellement, je dirais que c'est s'avancer un peu vite que de dire que c'est un problème matériel. On ne sait absolument pas comment windows a (enfin) été plus ou moins installé dessus.


Si tu as une plus grande expérience, fais-nous part de ce qu'il faut faire ou conseiller. 


Psybo a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas (moi j'ai bien un mid 2015 mais en 17") je peux monter l'iso x64 en bootable sur clé et booter sur la clé au démarrage, et le soft bootcamp est à lancer sur win une fois installé ? (oui, je sais il y a plus que 5 lignes à lire, c'est chaud de nos jours, j'aurais du faire un tik tok)


Ben non, dans ton cas de figure avec ton modèle, hormis avoir téléchargé le fichier officiel .iso, lancé Assistant Boot Camp pour déterminer la taille de la future partition Windows, tu n'as rien d'autre à faire. C'est Assistant Boot Camp qui téléchargera comme un grand les pilotes/drivers, puis copiera dans un espace virtuel tout ce beau monde avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. En fin d'installation de Windows se lancera automatiquement l'installation des pilotes/drivers nécessaires pour Windows et après un ultime redémarrage, l'espace virtuel sera supprimé sans laisser la moindre trace.

En relisant ton message, je crains le pire si tu as bidouillé le disque dur interne avec Utilitaire de disque en réservant une partition,  tu vas au-devant d'un échec total.


----------



## Psybo (30 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> En relisant ton message, je crains le pire si tu as bidouillé le disque dur interne avec Utilitaire de disque en réservant une partition,  tu vas au-devant d'un échec total.



Tu as mis dans le mille... windows a démarré et installé mais il boot a peine dessus et l'install des drivers ne se fait pas. 

en fait je suis sous yosemite et boot camp me telecharge les drivers (en .exe) sur la clé et c'est un executable setup.exe mais je n'ai rien d'autre. il ne me propose rien en terme de partition. 

Donc là, oui, je sèche un peu... a par réussir a démarrer w10 en mode sans échec.... echec cuisant. 

si tu as une idée... 

pour ma première réponse, je voulais surtout rebondir sur ce que tu as dis a propos de l'auteur du post. il donne encore peu d'info


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2021)

Psybo a dit:


> si tu as une idée...


Déjà commencer par arrêter de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier sous peine de devoir tout réinstaller, car tu n'arriveras jamais de force à en faire l'installation !

Si tu as bien un MBP 2015, fais une copie écran d'Assistant Camp Boot pour être sur que ce dernier te propose bien l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. De plus...


> Si je ne me trompe pas (moi j'ai bien un mid 2015 mais en 17")


...je doute fort que ce soit un 17", donc tu feras aussi une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## Psybo (30 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà commencer par arrêter de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier sous peine de devoir tout réinstaller, car tu n'arriveras jamais de force à en faire l'installation !
> 
> Si tu as bien un MBP 2015, fais une copie écran d'Assistant Camp Boot pour être sur que ce dernier te propose bien l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. De plus...
> 
> ...je doute fort que ce soit un 17", donc tu feras aussi une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac.


Voici ce que j'ai. Donc après la copie du logiciel de prise en charge, ben il demande de quitter... Et le souci est qu'il les propose pour win7 et non win10


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2021)

Psybo a dit:


> Voici ce que j'ai. Donc après la copie du logiciel de prise en charge, ben il demande de quitter... Et le souci est qu'il les propose pour win7 et non win10


Je n'ai vu que la première copie écran pour te répondre, comme tu as un vieux MBP 15" de 2010, tu peux abandonner l'idée d'installer la moindre version de Windows 10, ce sera impossible.

Pourquoi ? Cette gamme de matériel possède un SuperDrive et comme ton modèle est très vieux, tu ne pourras installer q'une version de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 et obligatoirement depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un PC. Alors fin de l'histoire et ne cherche pas à tenter de faire autre chose.


----------



## Psybo (30 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai vu que la première copie écran pour te répondre, comme tu as un vieux MBP 15" de 2010, tu peux abandonner l'idée d'installer la moindre version de Windows 10, ce sera impossible.
> 
> Pourquoi ? Cette gamme de matériel possède un SuperDrive et comme ton modèle est très vieux, tu ne pourras installer q'une version de Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1 et obligatoirement depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un PC. Alors fin de l'histoire et ne cherche pas à tenter de faire autre chose.


OK, merci pour l'info, mais du coup pour win 7, il faut quand même boot camp ? Je ne sais pas installer une version x86 ?


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2021)

Psybo a dit:


> OK, merci pour l'info, mais du coup pour win 7, il faut quand même boot camp ? Je ne sais pas installer une version x86 ?


Hé oui et c'est un protocole immuable depuis la nuit des temps. Et non, il faudra obligatoirement une version en 64 bits !


----------



## Psybo (30 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Hé oui et c'est un protocole immuable depuis la nuit des temps. Et non, il faudra obligatoirement une version en 64 bits !


OK, merci pour ta réponse rapide, par contre je suis étonné qu'il faille graver le win7

Je vais mettre en route et reviens. Excusez ma première réponse.


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2021)

Psybo a dit:


> OK, merci pour ta réponse rapide, par contre je suis étonné qu'il faille graver le win7


Renseigne ailleurs si tu veux, mais tu as un vieux MBP de 2010 possédant un SuperDrive et Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas explicitement l'utilisation direct d'un fichier .iso. Alors, tu fais comment avec le fichier .iso ?

Tiens avec mon iMac 27 de 2015 sous macOS Big Sur, voilà ce que me propose Assistant Boot Camp...





...et comme mentionné, je n'ai rien à faire d'autre puisque les pilotes/drivers seront installés en fin d'installation de Windows, comme je le mentionne en réponse        #50      .


----------



## Psybo (30 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Renseigne ailleurs si tu veux, mais tu as un vieux MBP de 2010 possédant un SuperDriver et Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas explicitement l'utilisation direct d'un fichier .iso. Alors, tu fais comment avec le fichier .iso ?
> 
> Tiens avec mon iMac 27 de 2015 sous macOS Big Sur, voilà ce que me propose Assistant Boot Camp...
> 
> ...


Effectivement ce n'est pas ce que j'ai... Bon ben... Gravure


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2021)

Psybo a dit:


> Effectivement ce n'est pas ce que j'ai... Bon ben... Gravure


En espérant que ton SuperDrive fonctionne correctement, sinon les carottes sont cuites, hormis tenter depuis un lecteur externe. Ah oui, avec ton MBP 2010 et la minuscule puce graphique de 288 Mo n’espère pas jouer.


----------



## Psybo (30 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> En espérant que ton SuperDrive fonctionne correctement, sinon les carottes sont cuites, hormis tenter depuis un lecteur externe. Ah oui, avec ton MBP 2010 et la minuscule puce graphique de 288 Mo n’espère pas jouer.


Non non, ce n'est pas pour moi. En plus je sais queb ce Mac est assez obsolète


----------

